# BBS LM WHEELS



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dose any one have BBS LM split rims on a a mark 4 I have the on my TT
but when I tried to order them for a mark 4 anniversary I was told they will not fit due to the 25 off set I have seen them on a mark 3 and I think a mark 4 but not 100% sure cheers Andy


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

The BBS wheels on the Anniversary are RC's.

James.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> The BBS wheels on the Anniversary are RC's.
> 
> James.


I know Iam wanting to fit LM WHEELS cheers ANDY


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> but when I tried to order them of a mark 4 anniversary


... sorry my mistake.


----------



## JezzaL (Oct 17, 2004)

In This months PVW there is a black mk4 with 19x8.5's BBS LM's. Are you after 10x19's???


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I have seen a black mk4 in Uk with 19 inch LM's.


----------

